

Why are browsers so stupid? - patkai

Why can't my browser handle www.example..com ? Is it pedagogical, teaching me to type correctly?
======
slater
It's not your browser's main focus to fix spelling mistakes. Even then,
they've come a long way. I remember Netscape 4 not being able to handle
"news.bbc.co.uk" due to lack of "www." in there. You had to manually add
"<http://> in front of it.

------
patkai
A friend replied in private mail: "Because it is not a valid host name (e.g
<http://www.ietf.org/rfc/rfc952.txt>). My browser searches on an Internet
search engine whatever I enter in the address field that is not a valid host
name. I think that is a pretty good way of handling it. What does your browser
do?"

------
Tenchi
Why are you so stupid?

~~~
patkai
It's evolutionary, will get worse :)

